# latest pic of new 5.



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

just found another pic of new 5 on thecarconnection.com website.










This one looks...er...more normal. I'm sure the trunk will be like the 7, but it seems like it will definitely be a little toned down, which is good IMO. Also looks like the turn indicators will be on top of the headlights like the 7, which is not a good thing IMO. Although I'm saving that judgment till I see how they really incorporate it.

Here's the link to the actual article:
http://www.thecarconnection.com/index.asp?article=4688&sid=178&n=156

They also mention that they don't think the change in the design will be as radical as the old 7 vs. the new one. I don't mind.


----------



## 5_sport (Feb 21, 2002)

*Photos from magazine*

*Here are scanned images from a German magazine that I got when I was in Europe in February. This might be more accurate.



















:dunno:

If someone can read German, please translate...
*


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

The 5 in that 5-sport posted is actually not bad at all IMHO. I think I could actually grow to like it, although the tail lights look a little wimpy (but clean at least).

Thanks for posting that sport. That gave me a little bit of hope...  

--SONET


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

"Auto Picture Magazine."

"We drive the new C Class, is it the Best?"

"Small Car test.
How good is the new Honda Jazz"

"We search for the best 2002 driver you can win a Ford Mondeo and Focus.

"This is what it looks like the new 5er BMW."

Can't read the small print on the rear picture,
Haus


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The tail looks more like the E39 with new A4/Q45 taillights. Better than some E65ish BangleButt, but not very unique either.


----------



## 5_sport (Feb 21, 2002)

*Thanks in_d_haus*

* in_d_haus,

Would you like to translate more for us? I'm willing to scan the article and post so everyone can see. How's that?
*


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Fine...or email it to me at:
[email protected]


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

looks kind of like a passat/a4/a6. Better than being Banglized though. I doubt this pics are very accurate-- they don't have enough Bangle features.


----------

